# 2008 555 Geometry



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello:

I am trying to find the a geometry chart for the size XL '08 555. I specifically want to know head tube length, top tube length, and stand over height. 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

Here you go.

http://www.bikyle.com/LookGeometry.htm


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks, Brother!


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

*Different Chart*

Found this one too.


----------

